# Cooki the rat



## cookikai (May 31, 2011)

This is my new Female rat Cooki.


----------



## ratsrulesok (May 30, 2011)

wow she is so beautiful and she looks sooo sweet I bet shes a darling


----------



## smesyna (Nov 22, 2010)

Such cute markings, she's very pretty.


----------



## TobyRat (May 24, 2011)

What a cutie! I love her markings.


----------



## cookikai (May 31, 2011)

ratsrulesok said:


> wow she is so beautiful and she looks sooo sweet I bet shes a darling


 She's lovely, all hyper and loves running ove my head


----------



## Ratilove2 (Mar 15, 2011)

omg! I love her markings! she looks so sweet X3


----------



## shooper (Feb 22, 2011)

Very different and beautiful! May you have a long and happy relationship ;D


----------



## cookikai (May 31, 2011)

shooper said:


> Very different and beautiful! May you have a long and happy relationship ;D


Thanks


----------

